# Do you ever use the N word?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

either out loud or in your head, either the N word that ends with er or gga. I use the one that ends with gga in my head to refer to people. It's because of where I grew up. I heard this word my entire life so it's programmed in my brain to use- plus the east coast hip hop music I listened to from the 90s used it a lot. Back in school I would use this word sometimes when I was with my friends to refer to people. It didn't matter even if a white person used it. As long as he was cool with those around him and he was raised in the ghetto neighborhood likes us then he can use it as long as he wants. It's like black people saw him as one of them. It's true. I used it when I was with my friends sometimes. I used it less when I went to college but it's always in my head. If I say it out loud as much as I think it, many people would get annoyed by it. That's how much I use it. I use it at least 10 times in my head an hour. That's how much it's deeply engraved in my brain. Now I use it out loud only when I'm by myself, but if I was with my friends in New York I would use it out loud once in a while. I only really feel comfortable using it around those who I know are from that same kind of environment I was raised. I also use the word " son " a lot. It's just part of my vocabulary (in my head or out loud by myself).

But the N word that ends with gger I never use. That's like a death sentence.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

No because I'm not black. 

----
Also, in my opinion, it's stupid how black people use the word themselves because the word is a racist word? I don't get it. I get they say it with an "a", but it would still be racist for me to go up to a black person a say the 'gga one.

I have had black people say it to me before ( the n "a" one), which I always found weird because I'm white. 

Also, I have noticed some Hispanics and Asians using it before which was strange too.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't use it regularly, but it has slipped out a few times during some sort of rage (lol).

I've said it (gga) less than 10 times in my life.... let that sink in folks.

Sure, I don't condone anyone of any race using the N-word, but what irks me is when white people complain about them "not being able" to use it. *WHY* do you WANT to use that word so damn bad?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

with an "er" no, "a" yes. As a joke.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

The only time I "use" it is when I'm remembering some lyrics from a rap song or when I'm listening to the song, know all the lyrics, repeating them, but forget there's that word in them. I'd never say that word to another person.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

yes but only cause im black


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Only in discussions. Like the other day I was talking to my brother about this video where a guy overreacts on a bus (looks fake to me though) when this woman in Korea says the word Niga 니가 (means you in Korean) thinking she said ******. A quick Google search will show you how often that mistake comes up lol :roll


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yup, pretty much everyday lol.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

All the time.


But in fairness my girlfriend is kind of a n****r


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

yeah. on occasion.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

I try not to but sometimes it'll slip out. Maybe someday i'll get punched in the face and it'll help me remember not to use that word again..


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm in the ghetto duh


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

A lot more than I used to


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Dave Chappelle "James the ****** hating dolphin" 





You know, this is a really uncomfortable topic. It's hard to know what to say and not to say.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Only to my siblings when they start acting out and I am just playing around with them.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I never have.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Rarely, and not with the intention to hurt anyone. More of in a factitious way with people I'm friends with. Most of my friends and I make jokes about all races including our own because we aren't touchy about it because we aren't prejudiced about race. I would never use it around random people because I can't expect them to know my mind and I wouldn't want to hurt anyone's feelings based on it. Just not worth it. I think the history of the word is so terrible that it's probably best to avoid it unless it's clear that people don't mind or take it seriously. I have to admit though, that it does feel uncomfortable to even admit to saying it ever. Probably because race is such a thorny subject and racists still keep existing in the 21st century somehow.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Sometimes in a joking manner, but that's ni&&a(nee--gahhh-) not n****r(nIg-gerrh), n***a can be funny when used at certain points with your ese's.

Example:

Sister: You know I beat your score in Pizza Rush

Me: Whachu you talkin'bout n***a my **** be stacked!

But then there's the usage than can get you knocked out.

Random Person: Dam you bumped my car...you n****r!

Random Black Person: Ah hell naw!!

It really depends, no matter your race you have to be careful with your usage of the N word. Or you could switch it up and just call them a Nyicka(Nee---yick---aahhh) which will show that you're joking.


----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)

Racial slurs aren't in my vocabulary, so no.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i dont think any non-black people should use it


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah. I'm a black dude from the hood, lol.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

monotonous said:


> i dont think any non-black people should use it


Meh, I think it's tacky for white people to say it. Coz like.... you know the whole slavery thing. I don't think it looks as bad when other minorities say it because there isn't that history of oppression. I've known quite a lot of Asians or Hispanics who were in with the black kids in highschool and they could say it with no one batting an eye. My brother is really dark-skinned so no one cared when he said it.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

North African?


----------



## MFwill (Oct 1, 2009)

I have said the "word" a few times, I said the word once in front of my black friend who asked me to read something... That being said I have never said nor thought the word in a negative context and do have a low opinion towards anybody that does


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Limmy said:


> yes but only cause im black


Your so black you look white.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Aloud? No. First of all, even if I wanted to, using words like this won't accomplish anything. If you're upset about something and you choose to express your anger with this word, all you're going to do is make everyone who hears you stop listening to you and start treating you like the bad guy. 

Secondly (and most importantly), even if I wanted to say it in anger or frustration, I don't want to get killed over a word.

And finally, in my head. I don't suppose I would ever think about words like this one if people weren't constantly bringing it up and refusing to allow it's impact to fade away. I kind of don't have a choice but to think the word when I think about it.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Sure. When I'm alone, relaxing, and joking around. It's like c*** to me, I think it's a beautiful word. Expression is a wonderful thing. I like how hateful it sounds, even when it's used with the most innocent of intentions. I'm fairly sure a person can't possibly be truly racist by simply uttering a word. That's... just insane. I believe it's not the words that are inherently "bad" but the intentions behind them, WHY the person said them. The context they're used in.

It doesn't matter what other people think about it either. Especially since I make it a point to not use "bad words" in front of the people I'm uncomfortable with anyways. People are far too sensitive and stupid for that.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I use the word Nutella a lot.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

No. It's just not a word for me to reclaim as a non-black person.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes, mostly sarcastically/ironically while joking around; horribly tasteless racist jokes and all that. Never actually called anyone a ****** seriously in person.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes. We asians call eachother *****s too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Generally never. If I saw scene in a film or something that I found amusing I might while chatting with my bro or a friend reenacting it. That's the only time though


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Zeppelin said:


> Your so black you look white.


the lower half of my body is black, everything below the waist


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> Meh, I think it's tacky for white people to say it. Coz like.... you know the whole slavery thing. I don't think it looks as bad when other minorities say it because there isn't that history of oppression. I've known quite a lot of Asians or Hispanics who were in with the black kids in highschool and they could say it with no one batting an eye. My brother is really dark-skinned so no one cared when he said it.


This annoys me. I wouldn't say it anyway but people alive today weren't involved with slavery, so it's not fair to say everyone but light skinned people can say it just because of what some light skinned peoples ancestors did. It's either insulting or it's not.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

No, I only hear that word in movies. There's no afro-americans here.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I use it but only if its in a song or from something i heard. We all use it like its nothing. Which is bad. We are not black.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes but like most, hardy ever in the aggressive and offensive manner, more in a joking way. Say if a friend told me he got laid, or got a job, I'd be like "My *gga" and give him daps. I grew up in the hood so it was installed into my vocab.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Your so black you look white.


actually it is possible... i knew a girl who was 3/4 white and 1/4 black and she looked extremely white... like rouge red hair, green eyes and freckles kinda white... and then one day the topic of travel came up and i told a story about how when i was crossing the canadian border as a kid with my mom... that they seperated me from her because i didnt look like her kid because she was white and i was black... and then she told me about how almost the same thing happened to her when her dad went to pick her up from school for the first time as a kid... and i was like what? and then she was like my dads half black so they thought that he wasnt really my dad when he picked me up that day...


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

No. It's a word invented by the lowest kind of white person and science has disproved the concept of race. All human beings come from Africa--some more recent than others. But that fact and that they share ethnic traits does not negate the fact that the human phenomenon is made up of unique individuals all of who have a dynamic working for them that lets them change and become something better or other than what they have been--no one is stuck with permanent limitation (although there are genetic sysndroms which aflict only some people which handicap their ability to make baset use of the dynamic called neuroplasticity which lets each person grow specific capacity they need. There are persons of low character of ever color and there are crinimals of every color. But most people aren't criminal and generally are benevolent. The human phenomenon has much to learn about itself and education as it is is not up to that task-it can only "inform" "some" people but can't change society to start living the truth as science has uncovered it. That must come rom something that puts great pressure on education and society to surrender to truth. I think that can only come from a service that tries to help in all the areas of social development and motivation that school can't. And once that turns out a more cooperatiive and motivated generation of people who know and live the turth that racism is a fraud based upon ancient interpretations of illusion no one will want their children to just have the old form of education. That takes vision which I have but youth and money that I no longer have. I hope to live to see a "movement" and a compnay to deliver humanity from the foolishnesses of its past. White supremecists for instance make the absolute worst case for white supremacy in their manner of cruelty and mob violence. Just sharing. My first LTR g/f was African American and our love seemed completely natural. It was just society that made things difficult for us. We live together for five years.


----------



## Before Sunrise (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't know any black people and there are barely any in my country, it's a pretty rare sight to see them on the street daily, so I haven't heard them say it ever in real life. I know a lot of white people who say it though, I'm guilty of it myself sometimes. When we do, we do it jokingly and don't mean to offend anyone. People think about it too much.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I prefer the ''gur'' spelling myself.

And I yes I use the world, I I'm not going to write a long post trying to justify why saying it isn't offensive, it's always gonna offend some people no matter my reasonings so why the **** should I care.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I've used it in the past, mainly during my teens and early 20's. Same goes for the F-word (homophobic slur). Neither are used nowadays. I don't know if it's because I'm older now, or because I don't have a social life. If I use those words now, it would be out of quotation context. 

And it's not just slurs either, I rarely use curse words because my social life is pretty much my workplace and in that kind of a setting, you have to watch what you say at all times. If I somehow find myself in a social setting, I hope to God I don't fall back into my old habit of having a foul mouth.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

i was raised in south central and everyone i grew up with used it. i was called ***ga by my black friends and vise-versa. i didnt know the actual meaning of the word at that time is was just a way of referring to each other.

i dont use it now, havent use the word in about 12 years


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

illmatic1 said:


> actually it is possible... i knew a girl who was 3/4 white and 1/4 black and she looked extremely white... like rouge red hair, green eyes and freckles kinda white... and then one day the topic of travel came up and i told a story about how when i was crossing the canadian border as a kid with my mom... that they seperated me from her because i didnt look like her kid because she was white and i was black... and then she told me about how almost the same thing happened to her when her dad went to pick her up from school for the first time as a kid... and i was like what? and then she was like my dads half black so they thought that he wasnt really my dad when he picked me up that day...


I don't know why people are so disbelieving when this happens, it's perfectly possible with genetics. Especially if you're only like 1/4 of a certain ethnicity. At the very least people should check before assuming things -.-


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

What's the "N" word?, Nutella?, Narnia?, *****rdly?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I call people "my *****" I also say "nikka". lol


----------



## CruisinAround (Aug 9, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Louis CK. Luis CK. Louie! They're quoting you, Louie! They're quoting the **** outta you!
> 
> The guy's funny though. So that's cool.


Love that man so much! "That n***er made the **** out of my coffee!"


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> This annoys me. I wouldn't say it anyway but people alive today weren't involved with slavery, so it's not fair to say everyone but light skinned people can say it just because of what some light skinned peoples ancestors did. It's either insulting or it's not.


Don't worry. White people like Eminem can say it. :b

I agree on principle, but the real world doesn't work that way. Also, it's not so much the slavery thing, but the institutionalized racism that still exists today. If that was a thing of the past it wouldn't be so bad. But it's tacky because there still are tons of racists alive today and white people make up a lot of them in the US. I can't blame people for being put off by that.


----------



## MillzMurray (Oct 10, 2013)

#votedyescuzmulattoandrapfan


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I use it playfully. I figure if the _ hommies_ can use it then why can't I


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

No. I just feel that there's so much negativity attached to it, that however a light manner it is said in, the connotations are just too strong. 
That being said, I weirdly also don't like (for want of a better word) coloured people using it either. I feel that the word and meaning behind it are so degrading, that no human being should say it to another human being or themselves. And I don't believe that the colour of your skin should dictate whether you have a "right" to use certain words. We should all aspire to eradicate words like that from our language all together, as there's just no need for it.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

I'd use it only when I'm quoting something. Like a line from a film or singing a song. 
Not as an insult or in the case of the 'gga' one to sound cool. 

I'm white as something that is really white, Btw.


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

"No" is an "N" word.

You're all a bunch of liars.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Kinda, but very rarely, and never in an insulting way xD


----------



## chowfunfan (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm not Paula Deen


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Well I have to, I'm a rapper :blank


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Only in a joking way, 
Its not racist if its funny :lol


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

people should hear doug stanhope's opinion on 'N' words.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

I say it when I'm saying lyrics to rap songs or when I'm joking with my sisters saying it in a deep manly voice. lol



AxeDroid said:


> Only to my siblings when they start acting out and I am just playing around with them.


This basically.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Never.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

only when i'm a tad angry


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

No, unless I'm talking about the word. And I really cannot understand how someone who isn't black would feel comfortable using it even if they're joking.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Very rarely. Not because I'm afraid of saying it or believe that white people can't use it, but because it's just not apart of my vocabulary. There are plenty of curse words or derogatory terms that I just don't use because, well.. I just never used them, so it would be unnatural for me to say it. I never grew up around the N word. I don't watch movies that use it, I don't listen to rap. I do live in a city area now, but I don't socialize with anyone, so I'm still not exposed to it. lol. 

The only time I use it is when I'm talking about the word itself. Like I'm pretty sure when I came out of the theater after watching Django Unchained I said "man, they really went to town with the word ni**ger, didn't they? :b" But apart from things like that.. nope.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Nutella?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

N1ggardly?

Of course.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I wasn't exposed to the word in until high-school. Freshmen year I took the word super-seriously and ended almost every sentence with, "don't call me out of my name." Now I use the "-a" variant very, very rarely and jokingly.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

No

that word gets thrown around too much, considering it is quite a nasty word and has so much blood attached to it as well. Words dont really change meaning anyway, so the way people think its cool to spell it ending in gga doesn't take away its original meaning. I dont care if I sound liberal as **** either.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Zeppelin said:


> Also, in my opinion, it's stupid how black people use the word themselves because the word is a racist word? I don't get it. I get they say it with an "a", but it would still be racist for me to go up to a black person a say the 'gga one.


It's not stupid. Co-opting it into everyday vernacular and throwing it around freely as a way of undermining the power of - _i.e.,_ "reclaiming" - the insult. See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reappropriation

That said, my views on the use of the N-word are complex, so I won't expound on them here...No wait **** that, who am I kidding? I'm a huge believer in context. For example, 90% of the time when teenagers say, "That's so gay!" they're not intentionally being homophobic or anything, it's just kids being kids trying to sound cool. And I have no problem with that. But the lack of ill-intent doesn't change the fact that it's still a straight person making a negative remark with the word "gay" in it, and I can see how actual gay people might get upset and all. Personally I feel if I call someone a word and they're offended by it, this is about them, not me, and their feelings towards my label supercede my right to free speech (within reasonable limits). And I would hope to be treated in kind if the situation were reversed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

When I hear "the N word" (not said like that but said like it is really said) I think about my sister. I don't know why. I must have been in her presence the first time I heard it.


----------

